# Quick Question Regarding Pressure Canning



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

We tried our hand at canning some turkey a couple of weeks ago. Everything I read said to cook it 2/3 of the way done before canning it, if you weren't canning it raw. I didn't know how to tell what 2/3 done was, so we just cooked it until there was no more blood and then canned it.

We wanted to try canning chicken. When I was a kid, decades ago, my mother used to cook something called chicken gourmet. We thought we could can that. All it is is mustard, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, chili powder, lemon juice and butter poured over the chicken and baked. The thing is, though, that everything I am reading says that you can the chicken raw and the act of canning it cooks it, so you just use it straight out of the jar in any recipe that calls for cooked chicken.

I am wondering if we could make up the sauce and pour that over the raw chicken in the jars and can that? Would that work? Would it be safe?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think it would be safer just to can the chicken plain, then add the sauce when you open it to use it. But you can take that with a grain of salt because I'm too chicken to can meat at all.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rebeltaz said:


> We tried our hand at canning some turkey a couple of weeks ago. Everything I read said to cook it 2/3 of the way done before canning it, if you weren't canning it raw. I didn't know how to tell what 2/3 done was, so we just cooked it until there was no more blood and then canned it.
> 
> We wanted to try canning chicken. When I was a kid, decades ago, my mother used to cook something called chicken gourmet. We thought we could can that. All it is is mustard, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, chili powder, lemon juice and butter poured over the chicken and baked. The thing is, though, that everything I am reading says that you can the chicken raw and the act of canning it cooks it, so you just use it straight out of the jar in any recipe that calls for cooked chicken.
> 
> I am wondering if we could make up the sauce and pour that over the raw chicken in the jars and can that? Would that work? Would it be safe?


I've only ever done hot pack or raw, following the instructions straight from the canner directions, and when I've had questions, I called the company my canners came from. Presto has an amazing lady who helped me a lot.

If you want to try recipes, I'd suggest that you follow the Ball Canning Recipes from a recent edition--follow to the tee. Canning's a lot of fun, but botulism is no fun. Seriously, that would be awful.

You can always do your mom's recipe with the chicken after you take it out of the jar.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had food poisoning twice in my life, prepping in jars is done with OCD!

I pre cook the chicken in a pressure cooker to a min of 160 degrees first.

This achieves two things, knowing it is cooked through once, and then the volume of the meat is reduced

by forcing out the water injected at the processing plant.

I pack the jars as full as possible then add chicken broth to fill the voids.

Then I run the All American as normal for the process.

To me chicken is never overcooked, I use a thermometer everytime I do any.

I only use chicken breast for the canning process.

I got food poisoning from it in the army, they had to pull me out of the TC hatch from my seat,

I was unconscious after barfing all over the turret, rangefinder and the gunner.

I woke up three days later in the hospital with two IV's in my arms.

This happened when I was in an armored batallion in the Ntl. Guard.


----------

